# Paph. Wossner China Moon



## John M (Jun 14, 2010)

This is hangianum x armeniacum. This plant began opening it's first bloom on March 22, 2008. That night, my greenhouse experienced freezing temps and the flower was killed; but, the plant survived. This is the first bloom since then. Worth the wait I think.


----------



## emydura (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW John. That is unbelieveable. A gigantic yellow flower. It is to die for. I want one bad. Is the colour typical for this hybrid? Easy to grow? How long have you been growing it?

David


----------



## John M (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks David. Yes, it was a huge flower. I say "was" because this photo was taken in March and the flower is done now. March seems to be when this cross likes to bloom in my greenhouse. The plant is now well on it's way to producing more growths. This cross will make a spectacular specimen! I don't know (for sure), if the colour is typical; but, I think so. I've only bloomed this one clone so far. Yes, very easy grower. I pay no attention to it. I got it from Wendy about 4 years ago as a seedling and as I said, it's first attempt to bloom was March of 2008. Although, the foliage did not get damaged during the freeze, it still saved it's energy and skipped trying to bloom in 2009. It instantly became one of my all-time favourite Parvi hybrids. I like big flowers with bright colours. 

It also lasted very well.....staying in bloom for about 2 months!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 14, 2010)

WoW! John, that's a very nice China Moon! I have been after this primary since quite a long time but without much success... 
I have not seen yet a hangianum primary hibrid with Parvis and Brachies which I do not like. China Moon and Chou-Yi Yuki (x niveum) are my favorites!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice; and extremely hard to get in the USA.


----------



## John Boy (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree with all of the above. Dave is right: That plant is to die for. It’s a first for me, and I will be on the look-out for 3-7 of them!!! Not only is the flower to die for,….but look at this gorgeous plant! I need one too… Anyone got any ideas if they’ve made it to Europe yet?


----------



## jblanford (Jun 14, 2010)

That is just an"AWESOME"bloom and plant, thanks.... Jim.


----------



## callosum (Jun 14, 2010)

golden paph


----------



## Shiva (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice and big. Love it!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 14, 2010)

John Boy said:


> I agree with all of the above. Dave is right: That plant is to die for. It’s a first for me, and I will be on the look-out for 3-7 of them!!! Not only is the flower to die for,….but look at this gorgeous plant! I need one too… Anyone got any ideas if they’ve made it to Europe yet?



John Boy, they are available since quite long in Europe. However, not that easily (my own experience). You can contact Franz Glanz. He is the one who registered this hybrid. He normally has it available too.


----------



## John Boy (Jun 14, 2010)

Fantastic! Thanks Ramón!!!


----------



## Jorch (Jun 14, 2010)

A gigantic moon! like armeniacum on steroids! :rollhappy: I only have a small plant of this, it'll be many years before it'll grow to be a specimen like yours John! :clap:


----------



## Pete (Jun 14, 2010)

i would say that color is near typical, but a little brighter looking and closer to the armeniacum for its color. the form and size is pretty uniform in this cross but the colors can go from anything like this one a nice clean bright yellow to a heavy mask like hangi....
very nice one john!


----------



## John M (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks very much everybody. 'Seems that maybe Franz Glanz will get a bunch of orders soon!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow. I wanted one before I saw how nice they can be, now I'm really having trouble waiting for them to become available!


----------



## Berrak (Jun 14, 2010)

Someting to long for. Wonderful flower indeed.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, I love that the color of armeniacum comes through completely while the shape is more like hangianum...really, really nice flower! What am I saying, it is gorgeous!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Wowee... Armeniacum on steroids...


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Oops.. didn't realize Jorch said the same thing..  Would be fantastic to see this one grown to the size of JPMC's armeniacum...


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 14, 2010)

John,

Fantastic presentation!
thanks


----------



## emydura (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd like to see this crossed with rothschildianum. Bigger and better dollgoldii's. I guess not all of them would turn out golden yellow though.

David


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 14, 2010)

well grown plant, excellent colour


----------



## e-spice (Jun 14, 2010)

This is super and you take great photos.

e-spice


----------



## John M (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks again all. Hmmmm; I saved the pollen....maybe if Wendy has a nice roth in bloom..............?


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 15, 2010)

A large yellow beauty!!!! Jean


----------



## paphreek (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful! I'm sure glad the USFW is doing its best to protect us here in the US from this "contraband".oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 15, 2010)

How'd I miss this one??? Fantastic yellow!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 15, 2010)

Hot damn John! That's so, so nice


----------



## John Boy (Jun 29, 2010)

Just look what the postman left here today!!!:drool:

I even got a varigated one, which (I think) I will sell for 67.500$ on Ebay Japan...:drool:


----------



## fbrem (Jun 29, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> How'd I miss this one??? Fantastic yellow!



that's exactly what I thought when I just saw it. stunning

Forrest


----------



## Bolero (Jun 30, 2010)

Stunning, I don't have one. I want one.

Give me yours!!!


----------

